# Replacing hinges on a compaq presario c500



## smiley001 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a 2 year old compaq presario c500 and the hinges are coming loose. I have the cord to hook it up to my other monitor but i don't know how to take the hinges off and remove the screen completely. 

anyone know how or can give me a website that will give me directions?? I've been looking for days


----------



## iamubiquitous (Jul 11, 2008)

Specifically, which model? Compaq Presario C500 CTO Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C500EA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C500EU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C500T CTO Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C501NR Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C501TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C501XX Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C502CA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C502EA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C502EU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C502TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C502US Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C502XX Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C503TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C503WM Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C504EA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C504EU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C504TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C504US Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C505TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C506CA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C506TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C507TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C507US Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C508US Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C509NR Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C518LA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C540EA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C542EA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C550 CTO Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C550ED Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C550EF Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C550EL Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C550EM Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C550XX Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C551NR Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C551TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C551XX Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C552CA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C552TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C552US Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C552XX Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C553TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C554EM Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C554TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C554US Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C555EA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C555EL Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C555EM Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C555ES Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C555EU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C555NR Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C555TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C556CA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C556EM Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C556TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C557CL Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C557TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C558TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C559CL Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C559EF Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C559EM Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C559TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C560TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C560US Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C561TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C562TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C563NR Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C563TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C564TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C564US Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C565TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C566TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C567TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C568LA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C568TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C570EA Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C571NR Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C571TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C572TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C573TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C574TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C575TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C576TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C577TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C578TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C579TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C580TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C581TU Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C581WM Notebook PC
» Compaq Presario C582TU Notebook PC


----------

